# Old member, new name.



## CorvusAlbus (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey everybody, This is Mantis_Whisper checking in in a new name. Mostly cause the old one won't work, but oh well.

Anyway been breeding for three years now, trying to do some last fling breeding before I go to college in March. So on and such.

-Andrea


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Andrea!




I look forward to seeing you (and your new nickname) around the boards.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 10, 2009)

hi and welcome back


----------



## revmdn (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome back, Andrea. Are you a WAR player?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome back, Andrea. Only one username is allowed per user. Please PM me and let me know if you'd like me to reset the password for your old name or whether you want to continue with your new name (in which case I'd have to permanently lock your old account). Thank you.

Peter


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 11, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome back, Andrea. Are you a WAR player?


Phil, you play Warhammer Online ????


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there and wellcome back from Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello Wisperer!


----------

